# [Mac OS 8.6] Graveur de CD non reconnu.



## Gwen (16 Avril 2021)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai une palourde sous Mac OS 8.6 et j'aurais souhaité la passer sous OS 9. Or, impossible de remettre la main sur mes CD d'installation (ils doivent être « mal » rangés au fond d'un carton). Du coup, je me suis dit, je ressors mon vieux Toast 5 et je grave une image disque trouvée sur internet (Mac OS 9.2 français). Cela aurait été trop simple si ça avait marché. Mon graveur n'est pas reconnu par Toast sur le Palourd. Bien sûr, quand je souhaite graver l'image disque depuis OS X, ça ne marche pas. Mon image de moins de 600 Mo demande un disque de 709 Mo sur le Mac mini   : étrange.

Bref, mon graveur est un Samsung (Portable DVD Writer Model SE-208). Existe'il un moyen de le faire reconnaître ou faut-il acheter un autre graveur (si oui, lesquels ?)

Autre solution, quelqu'un a-t-il un disque de Mac OS 9.2 à me vendre ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2021)

Je pense que ton problème vient de ce que tu utilises un graveur de DVD sous OS 8-9.X, il te faudrait utiliser un véritable graveur de CD (où peut-être, mais là, sans garantie, un "combo").

J'ai aussi un SE 208 et des Palourdes, je ferais un test, mais je pense que ça vient de là, ça n'est pas Toast, qui ne reconnais pas le graveur, c'est Mac OS.


----------



## Gwen (16 Avril 2021)

C'est ce que je pense aussi. Mais cela ne m'arrange pas bien évidement. Il y a longtemps que je me suis séparé de mes graveurs de CD


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2021)

Cela dit, si ça peut te consoler, j'ai deux palourdes, tous deux blindés en Ram (544 Mo), le Blueberry sous 9.2.2, et le Tangerine sous 8.6, et je dois dire que le Tangerine fonctionne bien mieux que le Blueberry, moins de problèmes, et plus de réactivité.


----------



## Gwen (16 Avril 2021)

Ah, mince, je pensais qu'entre 8.6 et 9.2 c'était Kif Kif.


----------



## Invité (16 Avril 2021)

Pour ce qui est d'un CD de 9x par la poste c'est toujours possible avec une enveloppe timbrée…


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Avril 2021)

C'est parti


----------



## Invité (16 Avril 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est parti


Fayot !


----------



## woz86 (17 Avril 2021)

Question : 

Il n'est pas possible de faire une installation depuis une clé USB ?


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Avril 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Question :
> 
> Il n'est pas possible de faire une installation depuis une clé USB ?


C'est pas possible avec un Mac PPC, on peut démarrer en USB, en Firewire oui, mais celui là n'a pas de port Firewire, seulement sur le modèle suivant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2021)

Si, c'est possible, le "Palourde" pouvait démarrer en USB, mais c'était d'une lenteur !


----------



## Gwen (17 Avril 2021)

Oh. Et comment on fait pour créer une clef USB ? On installe juste le système sur une clef ?

Si oui j’aurais du faite ça pour la mise à jour.


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2021)

Ca me fait penser que ça fait une paye que je n'ai pas démarré la mienne, je me demande si ça va le faire. Allez zou, mise en charge !.


----------



## Gwen (17 Avril 2021)

Crévi


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si, c'est possible, le "Palourde" pouvait démarrer en USB, mais c'était d'une lenteur !


Crévindiou, ça marche ! J'aurais du commencer par ça. Je met une image disque sur ma clef USB et je peut installer ce que je veut sur le disque interne. ARGHHHHHH, pourquoi je n'ai pas testé plus tôt. Merci Pascal. 

Et ce n'est pas si lent que ça quand même. 

Bon, je vais quand même attendre le disque gentiment envoyé par gpbonneau, ça sera plus simple que de bricoler à partir d'une Clef USB


----------



## woz86 (17 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Crévindiou, ça marche ! J'aurais du commencer par ça. Je met une image disque sur ma clef USB et je peut installer ce que je veut sur le disque interne. ARGHHHHHH, pourquoi je n'ai pas testé plus tôt. Merci Pascal.


Intéressant si ça fonctionne, car sur celui que je vais recevoir, si je change d’OS, passer par une clef USB est plus simple si on n’a pas le CD.


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2021)

C'était vraiment de la bonne came ces palourdes : redémarrage sans problème après je pense au moins 2 ou 3 ans au fond d'un placard et malgré une pile morte (on est en 1970 ). Safari 1 et Firefox 2 (!) sous panther. Par contre le bruit du ventilo, je ne suis plus habitué à ça.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C'était vraiment de la bonne came ces palourdes : redémarrage sans problème après je pense au moins 2 ou 3 ans au fond d'un placard et malgré une pile morte (on est en 1970 ). Safari 1 et Firefox 2 (!) sous panther. Par contre le bruit du ventilo, je ne suis plus habitué à ça.


Non non, pas de "pile morte", aucun des iBook, G3 comme G4 n'avait de pile, juste un condensateur destiné à maintenir la PRam pendant un changement de batterie, guère plus d'une minute d'autonomie !


----------



## Gwen (17 Avril 2021)

Alors, en effet, j'ai pu démarrer sur le disque USB, j'ai monté l'image disque de restauration de l'iBook mais par contre, j'ai eu une erreur lors de l'installation du système. Apparement Mac OS a ru un soucis avec l'image disque et l'installation ne s'est pas finie. Du coup, mon iBook n'avait plus de système valide au démarrage . AH AH   

J'ai recopié le système que j'avais mis sur la, clef USB et il est reparti. Mais j'ai toujoursnun système bancale et incomplet vu que c'est celui qui était livré avec et qu'il avait déjà des soucis.

Par contre, pouvoir copier un système juste par glissé déposé, c'était génial pour ça Mac OS classique. Bon, vivement que  je reçoive le CD d'OS 9 pour le restaurer convenablement.


----------



## Invité (17 Avril 2021)

C'est vrai que c'est très cool ce boot USB avec les Zibook G3.
Mon G3 DualUsb@500MHz démarre plus vite sur une clé que sur un CD…


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2021)

J'ai encore le CD d'origine (OS 8.6) d'un de mes iBook, si le tien n'est pas un "firewire", ça doit fonctionner, si tu veux, je peux t'en graver une copie. -> MP


----------



## Gwen (19 Avril 2021)

J'ai continué mes bidouilles, et j'ai tout simplement utilisé le DVD de restauration en image disque de Mac OS 9, mais version anglaise. J'ai réussi à le forcer sur le clavier français. Donc, pour le moment ça va. Je vais attendre de le passer sous OS 9, ça sera plus simple.

Par contre, j'avais une grosse bibliothèque de logiciels achetés à l'époque. Je l'avais sauvée sur ma Dropbox et bien sûr, plus rien n'est reconnu sous OS 9. Il va falloir que je trouve une astuce pour dezipper certains logiciels sous OS 8.6 et 9 et monter les DMG. Pour le moment, il ne veut pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2021)

Pour les DMG, pas de solution simple sans passer par OS X, pour les ZIP, par contre, je me souviens d'une application nommée Zipit qui fonctionnait très bien d'OS 7.x à 9.2.2. Je vais fouiller dans mes vieilles archives pour voir s'il m'en reste un exemplaire, je viendrais te dire.

N.B. : j'ai rédigé ce post hier soir, j'ai juste oublié de le poster !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Intéressant si ça fonctionne, car sur celui que je vais recevoir, si je change d’OS, passer par une clef USB est plus simple si on n’a pas le CD.



Là, je viens de tilter : celui que tu attends est un Firewire, je ne suis pas certain qu'il puisse démarrer en USB, du moins, pas sans passer par les commandes de l'Open Firmware !


----------



## Gwen (19 Avril 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour les DMG, pas de solution simple sans passer par OS X, pour les ZIP, par contre, je me souviens d'une application nommée Zipit qui fonctionnait très bien d'OS 7.x à 9.2.2. Je vais fouiller dans mes vieilles archives pour voir s'il m'en reste un exemplaire, je viendrais te dire.
> 
> N.B. : j'ai rédigé ce post hier soir, j'ai juste oublié de le poster !


Pour les DMG, je viens de comprendre en faisant une recherche ce matin. Donc, pas de regret, ce qu'il y a dedans n'est pas pour les OS pré X. Pour les ZIP, j'ai installé Stuffit, mais il ne reconnaît pas tout (c'est la version 3, il me faudrait la 5). Sauf que la plupart des trucs que j'ai ont perdu leur ressource. Et je n'ai plus Resedit pour tripatouiller les applications (en plus, je ne saurais pas quelle partie toucher). Bon, en attendant OS 9, je vais continuer mes investigations.

Le pire, c'est que j'ai perdu mon numéro de série pour GrooveMaker 2,5. J'ai toujours celui de la version 2 par contre. Comme j'ai le CD, je vais tenter d'écrire à l'éditeur, mais je doute, trouvez de l'aide sur un logiciel aussi ancien. La version 2 est largement suffisante pour ce que je veux faire et surtout, j'ai remis en marche ce Mac principalement pour ce logiciel.


----------



## woz86 (19 Avril 2021)

Moi aussi, il faudrait que je trouve un CD du 8.6 pour mettre à jour l’un de mes PowerBook 1400.


----------



## Gwen (19 Avril 2021)

Si c'est pour faire une mie à jour il y a une image disque ici    








						Mac OS 8.5 and update 8.6 FRENCH - Macintosh Repository
					

Mac OS 8.5 and update 8.6 FRENCH (Mac abandonware from 1999)




					www.macintoshrepository.org


----------



## woz86 (21 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Si c'est pour faire une mie à jour il y a une image disque ici


Je l’ai récupéré, mais mon PowerBook possède un lecteur CD et le fichier ne va pas logé sur un CDROM ?


----------



## Gwen (21 Avril 2021)

Pourtant, l'image fait moins de 600Mo !


----------



## woz86 (21 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Pourtant, l'image fait moins de 600Mo !


J’ai mal regardé alors, je vérifierai ce soir.


----------



## woz86 (21 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Pourtant, l'image fait moins de 600Mo !


En effet, je devais être fatigué hier soir au moment où je l’ai téléchargé 
Après une question, je l’ai téléchargé depuis mon Mac Mini M1 avec Big Sur et j’ai le lecteur USB SuperDrive.
Afin de pouvoir le lire sur le PowerBook 1400 (avec son lecteur de CD), il y a une procédure ?


----------



## Gwen (21 Avril 2021)

Il faut graver l'image sans la faire monter. Sinon, ça ne marche pas si j'ai bien compris.

Donc, il faut un logiciel qui peut faire ça. Toast le faisait, mais je n'ai pas la dernière version pour tester maintenant. Le système peut peut être le faire avec outils disque dure, mais je n'ai jamais fait la manipulation.

Bref, grand flou pour moi. Désolé.


----------



## dandu (21 Avril 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> En effet, je devais être fatigué hier soir au moment où je l’ai téléchargé
> Après une question, je l’ai téléchargé depuis mon Mac Mini M1 avec Big Sur et j’ai le lecteur USB SuperDrive.
> Afin de pouvoir le lire sur le PowerBook 1400 (avec son lecteur de CD), il y a une procédure ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 223769


Clic droit -> graver. Ca va faire un CD que Big Sur va pas monter, mais c'est pas grave.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2021)

Effectivement, c'est une image au format ".cdr", donc un "master", en quelque sorte. Par contre, un détail important : je ne suis pas certain que le lecteur de CD du 1400 puisse lire les CD-RW, mieux vaut donc graver ça sur un CD-R.


----------



## woz86 (21 Avril 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Effectivement, c'est une image au format ".cdr", donc un "master", en quelque sorte. Par contre, un détail important : je ne suis pas certain que le lecteur de CD du 1400 puisse lire les CD-RW, mieux vaut donc graver ça sur un CD-R.


Je l’ai gravé sur un CD-R, il m’en reste plusieurs tours (vendu par 100), que j’avais acheté il y a plus de 15 ans, au Pas de la Case.


----------



## woz86 (21 Avril 2021)

C’est gravé et c’est parti ;-)


----------

